
I think the rise in “company formation/setup as a service” is interesting - arikr
Stripe Atlas<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stripe.com&#x2F;atlas<p>Gust Launch<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;launch.gust.com&#x2F;start&#x2F;<p>Clerky, sort of<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.clerky.com&#x2F;pricing<p>eShares<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;esharesinc.com&#x2F;product&#x2F;features
======
swampthing
Hi, I'm one of the cofounders of Clerky... we started this whole rise :) Out
of curiosity, what is the "sort of" part?

~~~
arikr
:)

From the Clerky site it looked more like you pay for specific things and there
wasn't some kind of overall monthly subscription dashboard (though I may well
be wrong here), and for whatever reason my mind categorized those two things
differently.

Though in saying that, Stripe Atlas is also just a one time fee.

So I think it's just a framing thing. The other ones called their things
"products" and launched them as products, and maybe Clerky has done that too
and I haven't seen it, but currently I associate Clerky more as a legal
services thing.

Hopefully the insight into the (weird and non rationally justifiable) ways my
brain is thinking about the distinction is useful

~~~
swampthing
Thank you - the insight is very helpful! You are correct in that we are much
more focused on the legal side of things, and have no plans to expand into
accounting or anything like that. But I like to think we do the best job on
the legal part :)

~~~
arikr
:)

------
arikr
Clickables:

Stripe Atlas [https://stripe.com/atlas](https://stripe.com/atlas)

Gust Launch

[https://launch.gust.com/start/](https://launch.gust.com/start/)

Clerky, sort of

[https://www.clerky.com/pricing](https://www.clerky.com/pricing)

eShares

[https://esharesinc.com/product/features](https://esharesinc.com/product/features)

